# Are your iphone 4 photos this bad?



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, I'd like to post some photos taken on my iPhone 4. I find them really pixelated and poor quality. While I was waiting to get my iphone in montreal, some French guy was chatting me up on how the pics he took with his iphone in France rivaled his mom's camera with a carl zeiss lens. I'm not expecting the pics to match a Canon rebel but check these out. Were taken yesterday at a big Boxing MMA event in montreal.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

another


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Here are some pics taken with my previous phone, a 3.5 year old Sony Ericson with a VGA camera (0.3 megapixel with no focus)


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Mine look just like yours when there is low light. Take a few outside and they are much better.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I agree with hhk, lighting makes all the difference. When there is low light, the sensors can't see the detail.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought ip4 had a flash? 
and what of the HDR setting? probably not as good for the motion shots though.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

Pat McCrotch said:


> Hi, I'd like to post some photos taken on my iPhone 4. I find them really pixelated and poor quality. While I was waiting to get my iphone in montreal, some French guy was chatting me up on how the pics he took with his iphone in France rivaled his mom's camera with a carl zeiss lens. I'm not expecting the pics to match a Canon rebel but check these out. Were taken yesterday at a big Boxing MMA event in montreal.


Hi Pat,
I've found the pictures coming from my iPhone 4 to be fantastic in comparison to the 3G model. 
With the first photos you posted the main subject is not in focus (it can happen in low light situations) . You also posted some other photos but they are taken in completely different situations and lighting so I don't think they are useful for comparison purposes. One photo looks like it's taken through a glass window and the other available light. 
I think a test using the same lighting, subject, and camera angle would give you a better indication of how your images are compared to other phones or even cameras.

So far from my usage under great lighting conditions, such as outdoor sunlight the iPhone 4 does really well.

Indoor under poor lighting it becomes more difficult to get a great photo, but not impossible. 

I don't think you need to worry about the iPhone 4 camera being a dud. Sometimes bad lighting will just give you crappy photos no matter the camera.


----------



## Ironside (Jul 24, 2010)

Exactly... low light makes your pictures suck, but no more than any other camera.

The other thing that gets me is the fact that you THINK your pictures are SO much better than they actually are because the retina display makes them look AMAZING while on the phone.

Download them to your computer and it's a different story.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

My big problem is keeping the iPhone steady while I hit the shutter button. That, plus the over sensitive button which causes me to take photos when I'm not ready or multiple photos.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Ironside said:


> Exactly... low light makes your pictures suck, but no more than any other camera.
> 
> The other thing that gets me is the fact that you THINK your pictures are SO much better than they actually are because the retina display makes them look AMAZING while on the phone.
> 
> Download them to your computer and it's a different story.


I agree. Pics aren't the same on the computer. Plus, I don't find the HD video very convincing. It's ok for a phone but calling it HD seems a bit of a stretch.

I'm just basing myself on steve's keynote adress. I don't what they took those pictures with but I certainly don't think that they were with an iPhone. I wonder what the low lit sunset would really look like on my camera. Probably a pixellated mess!


----------

